# North Jetty report: it was on (in more ways than one)



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

This may be more wording than you're wanting, but the day did happen (and likely I'll not share everything about it.)

Launched Sat. morn from San Leon at 7:15 am; still semi-dark. *Listen, the flags were limp off I-10 West but not on the water, a little bumpy to say the least, and the day was young.* Several bumps on arties but smacks and sandies on live shrimp-every cast. I saved the fish for bull red baits as I brought two heavier boat rods and large open-faced baitcasters; a first for my buddy, the captain. We quickly bounced our way to Seawolf flats (doing about 47 mph getting there). Started getting a little bumpier. My buddy was watching for birds working as he powered ahead; me, I saw only the non-stop large chop of the swells we were wacking into. A couple times I thought about his hull breaking.... I was holding onto the Bimini top for dear life. Once or twice neither of my feet touched the deck. Through the day a couple things flew out of the boat. He and I, too, were almost tossed out.

Quick stop at Seawolf - nada, but the calmer waters felt good given that I tend to get seasick on a waterbed! Then, off to the jetties we went. I was more than amazed at the size of the incoming swells. I do not know how many times we went airborne only to crash down onto the top of the next swell again and again. You know, I may get over this, but up to this time I tend to keep my mouth shut and let my buddy who owns the boat do the driving. Swells picking up even more after passing the ferry crossing. We saw many dozens of boats along the North jetty and the incoming swell sizes increased. I looked longingly (lovingly) at the boat cut, hoping my bro might think to pass thru it to calmer waters on the beach side but, NO, we stayed in the channel. (At this point I was actually leary of opening my mouth so as to not start to puke my guts out...)

As we neared the end of the jetty he idled back and watched as a large boat to our left was bringing up 2 - 3 reds at a time. Bro (name withheld to protect the - - - - - -) stopped and watched as I fixed my gaze at anything that was secured to solid ground, even if two miles away. He dropped anchor and we ended up (IMO) perilously close to the rocks. By the grace of God I managed to cut two large pieces from a large sandie, rigged each to a boat surf rod and cast them towards the channel, set clickers and bumped my head three times getting the two rods into rod holders on the side of the boat. (I almost went overboard tossing out the second one.)

GENTLEMEN, I could not but barely look down into the aerator to net a shrimp; I was sweating profusely trying not to vomit... Bro chunks arties a while but after I hooked up with my third, then forth Mackerel, he rigged up live shrimp and went to the bottom. Bam! A real nice fat slot red was on and he's using what I consider an ultra-lite! Meanwhile, I'm fighting a lengthy Mackerel but TOO SICK to even stand up. Bro sees me and hollers "Yeah!" (He told me later he had wondered why I hadn't uttered a word in the last 40 minutes or so...) I saw the lengthy Mackerel swim right in front of me 3 or 4 times but I couldn't muster an act of the will to stand up, grab the net, and take him. FINALLY he cut off at about the same time my buddy needed me to net he's red. It took a matter of the will for me to get up and chase the redfish and my buddy TWICE around the boat. As I was about to net it another huge swell passed us and threw us both backwards into the rod holder along the back of the boat. The second I slammed into it we both heard a rod crack in half (but I did net the red!). As he's placing the red into the cooler, one of my large boat rods screams. It is literally beside me, and the one that was 'mine' should it see action, but I could not muster an act of the will to even touch it. Bro tried but he doesn't use large open-faced bait casters so he lost that one and the next that went off...

It was about this time my left leg began to burn with a pain I have never known and I have a high tolerance for pain. It did not stop or let up. For the next 2+ hours I was in agony but I didn't say anything. I couldn't. His boat was a nice Blue Wave but no place to lie down, everything was wet, and the incredible tossing of the boat would have made it impossible to rest. Every boat around us were hanging reds; most of them over-sized; NONE STOP. Finally, by the grace of God (and the fact that I pointed out that we were now maybe 12-15' from the rocks) Bro fires it up and starts quickly moving away from the jetty. I'm noticing that he hasn't brought in the anchor but I could not muster an act of the will to open my mouth (thinking MAYBE he know the anchor was still out). Finally, I semi-squeak "anchor's still out..."

I'll cut to the chase on this. It was maybe an hour or so before I mentioned the pain in my left leg, my numb left foot, the incredible cramping in my left calve, etc. to him We rounded the end of the jetty and fished the calmer side. I did not even pick up a rod.

Long story short: after chasing non-existent birds (or birds looking for other birds) & noticing I hadn't spoken a word for two hours, nor picked up a rod, he asked "what do you feel like doing?" I started to tell him my heart's desire was to die and go immediately to live forever with Jesus Christ, but I simply manged to say "it'd be a blessing to head in" and so we did. I could hardly do anything to help him trailer his boat but did manage to back the trailer, hook it up and secure it. I was barely able to walk to the restroom and I had to stop walking TWICE heading back to his truck and all but moaned like I child half way back to Houston. And now, as Paul Harvey used to say, "the rest of the story...

The reason I am posting at 3:56 a.m. Monday morning is that I just got back from the West Houston Medical Center after 7+ hours there in the emergency room and two different examination rooms. I have no (I mean ZERO) feeling in my left leg from below the knee and my entire left foot is numb (it feels nada!). My foot doesn't even feel like it belongs to me. There's more I could say about the pain and next to no sleep at all Saturday night.

While at the hospital I had half a gallon of blood taken (my estimate), had a long CAT scan (no cat was found, praise God!) and actually had my left leg given a 20-minute procedure that I thought they only did to women who were expecting (ultra-sound); very humbling. Two of the doctors had been unable to pick up a pulse in the lower left leg, etc. There was a lot of discussin' going on! At least the Texans were playing (but you KNOW what 4/5ths of that game was like until the miracles occurred).

Turns out that circulation is OK, but that I have a badly bulged disc that went nutz sometime early-out during the boat acrobatics and it's a disc #4 somewhere that, if made unhappy or mad, paralyzes the lower left leg. To be honest I was praisin' The Lord when I heard the news. Given how cold my leg felt, the incredible pain and cramping, and that I couldn't move it or feel it I was certain it'd smell like bad baloney by Tuesday morning.

I am most grateful to my dear girlfriend, Kelly. She was heading to Sunday evening services when she felt led to call me and say "Get ye to the hospital." It surprised me when I told her "YES." Matter of fact, I had turned off the radio and was asking the Almighty what I should do, then my cell rings and it was Kelly. She whipped a U and drove to my place and then I followed her to the hospital.

Guys, be careful out there. I learned, again, that I'm not superman. Be careful. Be ye careful & rip some lips!!!

(I have no pictures to post. I could not muster an act of the will to do so....)


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*boating*

A guy that runs a boat like this is the reason others get killed on the water.....endangering others lives. No fish is worth losing a friend or family member. If he cant be safe on the water or use his f [email protected]!#ng head he needs to sell the boat or take a boaters education course......unreal.....hope you get well.....


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds like you caught some good fish. How soon are you going back?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

With friends like that, who needs enemies? Surf Rodder, you might wanna stick to the surf!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope your leg gets better soon. Sounds like you need to avoid anymore fishing trips with "bro". I hope he was wearing his kill switch through all that.


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

I went on a boat ride like that ONE time and never will again. There was hardly anything to hold onto too. Still have one of the knobs from the radio in my dresser.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Praying for a full recovery. I know exact how a bulging disk pushing on the nerves that go down your leg feels like. It aint no fun at al!!!!!!

Just because one has a boat that can "handle" it in no way shape form or fashion means your body or your passengers body can "handle" it.

I learned a long time ago to slow down and let the chop dictate the speed, your body and your boat will thank you.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

_I would have simply pulled Bro's throttle back and told him to STFD _


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey man take like 800mg motrin. I have had two back surgeries , got the hardware and know that feeling you have, or don't have. Pretty scary. Fell down stairs when leg just disappeared. Been on an offshore trip in 3's and it blew out heading out of freeport. What a miserable trip should have spoken up. Motrin may make the pain bearable but in my experience there was nothing I could take to really feel comfortable. There are plenty of threads on back drs and nerologists , take your pick.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

That is a great story, 
I have visions of some of the rides back in from out there, we went around
the inside due to the huge current at the pass, outbound tide 
causes standing waves in places. And the pilot boat makes a mess. 
If you were slamming and making 10 mph or less, need to turn it around
when you can get it done safely with a 22' single.

I would have been super uneasy fishing that close to the rocks in that
size swell. I hope you left the engine on . 

Again Great Story , Glad you are safe.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i think i went thru all of that on several tuna trips .. just be glad u werent 5-7 hrs from land. next time ask ur bro if you could drive the boat, that would relieve the sickness. even if it doesnt, you would probably do it at half speed


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

gigem87 said:


> With friends like that, who needs enemies? Surf Rodder, you might wanna stick to the surf!


Brother, sticking to the surf is the WORD! As the LORD allows, it was my last time on a boat. From the time I posted I've gotten 2 hours 20 minutes of sleep. IamMatt, you're right about the Motrin. I have a prescription for it and I'll go fill it once I get an hour or so of shut eye. (No, I think I'm heading to CVS as soon as I finish here.)

Left leg still feels coolish to the touch and now that the pain has lessened some, I can feel the discomfort in my lower back that I hadn't noticed before. Will make my first trip ever to a Chiropractor soon....

Had it not been for the beating I took, man, I could have really gotten into some heavy red action. I felt for my friend knowing my sea-sickness caused him to have to move from his once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. He's actually a good & compassionate man, but given 'only one life to live & will soon be past; only what's done for Christ will last' I couldn't be more happy to be off the water than I am. If I were a Texan living in the Keys I'd have a boat, but I'm one happy puppy to be on the beach. That's where I belong! :texasflag


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

If you were a Texan living on the Keys you would be somewhat disappointed. Overrated if you want another Texan's opinion. Beautiful in Florida but the fishing and the crowds and the boats make Tejas seem like the wide open West of the 1800's. More fish and more "catching" in "Occupied Mexico" than the Land of Old Farts.


----------



## chickenfoot (Jul 26, 2009)

Surf Rodder, a most interesting read, hopefully ol Bro learned a lesson after your painful injury. After pounding into about the third swell I would have jerked the throttle back and we would have had a serious discussion, fishing supposed to be enjoyable, not a test of survival. You a lot tougher than me, I would have tapped out before we even saw the ferry. Hopefully the back problem will get better.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Your "Bro", sounds like he is somewhat inexperienced or needs ADD meds. And you are too nice of a guy. 
I can see it now, for sale Slightly used low hour boat babied.


----------



## holysmokes (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been here a while but not sure if or how many times I've posted. Having said that; I'm glad you aren't my fishing buddy because your story of your friend makes him sound like out a great guy. 1) You said you get sick in a water bed so *** are you doing going to the jetties? 2) A lot of bay boats (bluewave included) are made to ride on top of the waves which makes for a much better ride. We were out last Saturday in 3' chop and ate it up at 42mph (boat will go 60+) on top of it. 3) Sounds like you should stick to wade fishing. 

I hope your back heals soon and you can get back out there.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Your story had me rollin on the floor laughing. Hope your back gets better soon.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

-Jake- said:


> Your story had me rollin on the floor laughing. Hope your back gets better soon.


Ha! Thanks, brother. I wrote it as I did because there's more than one way to tell a story, as long as the story's true regardless how ya tell it. Unfortunately, I got a dozen or more of em.... Kind of what makes life interesting, you know.


----------



## deckmate (Dec 29, 2009)

*Hilarious!*

Great description of a trip from hell!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

3' footers 20' apart at 42mph Hmm.:mpd:
Awesome



holysmokes said:


> I've been here a while but not sure if or how many times I've posted. Having said that; I'm glad you aren't my fishing buddy because your story of your friend makes him sound like out a great guy. 1) You said you get sick in a water bed so *** are you doing going to the jetties? 2) A lot of bay boats (bluewave included) are made to ride on top of the waves which makes for a much better ride. We were out last Saturday in 3' chop and ate it up at 42mph (boat will go 60+) on top of it. 3) Sounds like you should stick to wade fishing.
> 
> I hope your back heals soon and you can get back out there.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

RedXCross said:


> 3' footers 20' apart at 42mph Hmm.:mpd:
> Awesome


That's what I was thinking...awesome!

:biggrin:


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Great story. I am pretty hard core but that was crazy what the captain of the boat did. First, fishing is not suppose to be some risk your life challenge, it's suppose to be fun and safe. To me fishing in a boat where you can't stand up and fish is not fun and it is dangerous. Also after the rod snapping incident and your pain if you didn't feel comfortable telling the guy about it, you need to find a different fishing partner. Fishing is a worth a serious injury or worse! I have fished out at the rocks for many years and bad situations can arise in seconds. You have to really pay attention to what is going on around you as an anchor can come unpinned in seconds. Never ended up on the rocks and don't ever want to. Anyway, if ever in that situation again I am sure from your experience you will say something to the Captain of the boat no matter what. The Captain (owner) of the boat is responsible for you and your safety, health, and fun when you are out on his craft. If you are getting your filings in your teeth knocked out while running tell him to SLOW DOWN! Hoping you are feeling better!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

holysmokes said:


> I've been here a while but not sure if or how many times I've posted. Having said that; I'm glad you aren't my fishing buddy because your story of your friend makes him sound like out a great guy. 1) You said you get sick in a water bed so *** are you doing going to the jetties? 2) A lot of bay boats (bluewave included) are made to ride on top of the waves which makes for a much better ride. We were out last Saturday in 3' chop and ate it up at 42mph (boat will go 60+) on top of it. 3) Sounds like you should stick to wade fishing.
> 
> I hope your back heals soon and you can get back out there.


Ok if you say so.


----------

